# Bacon Hanging Out In The Smokehouse



## hookedonq (Jan 28, 2015)

20150127_202545.jpg



__ hookedonq
__ Jan 28, 2015





Cured 27 lbs of belly using 3% salt 1% sugar 0.25% cure 1 in the cure for 11 days than out and hung for a day to dry and form pelical. Ended up with about 36 hours of hickory smoke












20150127_202616.jpg



__ hookedonq
__ Jan 28, 2015


















20150127_203154.jpg



__ hookedonq
__ Jan 28, 2015






Also did 5 lbs of Tenn smoked sausage












20150125_105636.jpg



__ hookedonq
__ Jan 28, 2015


















20150127_203752.jpg



__ hookedonq
__ Jan 28, 2015


----------



## bonzbbq (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice job, would love to see pics of the smoker


----------



## foamheart (Jan 28, 2015)

Tenn. smoked sausage?  Fresh smoked? Cured I assume?

Thats some nice looking bacon, nice knife work slicing it also.


----------



## hookedonq (Jan 28, 2015)

Yea its fresh country sausage with the proper amount of cure 1 added.

Ill try to get some pics of the smoke house this weekend


----------



## sopchoppy (Jan 29, 2015)

Cracker Barrel uses smoked ground sausage and it is goooooood. Bet yours is better. Nice job.


----------

